# Solved: Creating a Mandatory Profile in Win 8.1



## JAG501 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been attempting to create a "mandatory profile" in Windows 8.1 without success. I was wondering if anyone out there has successfully created a mandatory profile in Win 8.1 and would be willing to share with me a step by step guide to doing so.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is this "Mandatory Profile" that you are asking about?

A link to this requirement would help also?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

He means this. Used for experimental work at an advanced level:

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/bb776895(v=vs.85).aspx

JAG501. Quicker to direct you to the MS tutorial:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/gg241183(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## JAG501 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks DaveHC for your quick response. The link but you sent me are instructions for creating Mandatory User Profiles in Windows 7. I followed those instructions in my attempt to create the MUP but they did not work for Windows 8.1.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok. I googled around and found this. It seems there is a little more involved now!

https://www.404techsupport.com/2014/05/mandatory-profiles-with-windows-8-1-update/


----------

